# Test P / Tren Ace ratio



## Coop817 (Mar 19, 2012)

Is there a rule of thumb...Searches resulted in many different opinions...

what is the common ratio..


700 prop / week - added in 350 tren ace per week, and labido disapeared....?

is this common or do i need to raise or lower one or the other?


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 19, 2012)

It all depends on personal preference.  If you ask 10 people you may get ten different answers.  Some people will recommend you run test twice as high as tren, others will say keep an equal ratio, and then I've seen plenty run tren even higher than test.  The doses you've stated are fine.


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 19, 2012)

not a fan of Tren Ace and Prop. I feel like I accomplish twice as much with enanthate.


----------



## FordFan (Mar 19, 2012)

Everyone's different.  I tried running from 50-75mg tren a ed, and from 25-50mg prop ed.  I could "feel" the tren better at 75mg ed and prop at 25mg ed.  I liked this dose to let the tren do the work.

Just work with your dosages and find your own sweetspot.


----------



## Coop817 (Mar 19, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> not a fan of Tren Ace and Prop. I feel like I accomplish twice as much with enanthate.




justhav2p - will you cut on test E and Tren E?


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 19, 2012)

yeah, sure you get the water weight, but once over cycle that drops and you really shine. 

How many cycles do you have under your belt?

I guess cutting is your main goal or is a re-comp something you might be interested in?


----------



## Coop817 (Mar 19, 2012)

I am finishing up a bulk...after i "recoup" i will mostly likely run a cut...OR MAYBE run test E and Tren E....for a recomp, eating at about mainenance... I am a little confused on how a recomp with gear works..if there even is a difference


----------



## mth496 (Mar 19, 2012)

Im running a cut.   I am on Test Enanthate.   I will add in Tren Ace and Masterone.   

I run Test E with Tren ace because i feel better on it for some reason.  Test P leaves my body faster then alot of people, why im not sure but i can definitly feel the difference.  300mg a week Tren Ace 300mg Masterone and Test Enanahte 700mg


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 19, 2012)

For cutting lower test and higher tren is better IMO. Like 400/400/600 ew. No matter what some say high test blurs lines especially when trying to shred up


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 19, 2012)

a "set ratio" is broscience.

I've run all different kinds of dosages of test/tren.. I even went as high as 1500mg tren ace a week with 50mg test prop a week...(yes you are reading that correctly)

it's all about what you are trying to accomplish, and what you are comfortable with


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Mar 19, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> It all depends on personal preference.  If you ask 10 people you may get ten different answers.  Some people will recommend you run test twice as high as tren, others will say keep an equal ratio, and then I've seen plenty run tren even higher than test.  The doses you've stated are fine.



Just as MSU said, everyone has their "magic mix" based on trail and era. You will have to pick out of the 100 if not 1000 of cycle set up and give it a go man. No perfect formula as your body's different then 10 other bro's. I am about to run Tren-a at 300mgs a week in conjunction with what I am already using which is 750mgs of test e.


----------



## Coop817 (Mar 19, 2012)

how about the second part...what is the reason my labido would completely disapear when the tren ace was added? is it jsut the body adjusting?


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 19, 2012)

Progesteron/prolactin increase. Are you taking anything to combat those? Caber or Prami?


----------



## Coop817 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes, Caber .5 twice per week...


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Mar 19, 2012)

Brother it could just be one of those things/sides you experiencing. You may have to deal with it till PCT. Biggest thing is watching out for gyno, them you need to run letro!!!


----------



## IronPotato (Mar 19, 2012)

same with diet,learn your body and know it. with that being said,with Tren I would keep the test a bit higher then the tren dose.then again some do tren only and  have no libido issues.

even a low dose of test will go along way with gains and keeping that libido real high!


----------



## Coop817 (Mar 19, 2012)

The Heartburn is fucking brutal!!!!


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 20, 2012)

Prilosec! Lol


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 20, 2012)

My next run is going to be 8 weeks of Test Prop at 125 mgs EOD and Tren Ace 100 mgs EOD.


----------



## Coop817 (Mar 20, 2012)

I do like to  pin every day...... the only sides i am getting are pretty mild..and only from the tren..  Not sleeping great, night sweats, and heartburn... thats it... strenght is up like crazy in a very short time after adding tren a...much more than i had thought...  so much so that i will not try for  1 rep maxes...dont want to get an injury....


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, I agree ED pinning is probably the best option but I know being a human pin cushion would get old reallllllllllly fast.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 21, 2012)

Currently running 50mg prop 50mg tren daily along with 1200 cyp weekly


----------

